# Is a the canada pension plan ans/ or the public service pension plan in canada consid



## Ben5676 (Apr 9, 2020)

I needed to know online is no help


----------



## Ben5676 (Apr 9, 2020)

*Is the canada pension plan and/or the public service pension plan in canada*

Considered a qualified trust?


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

considered by who?

Both CPP and OAS are government programs. OAS funded by ongoing government revenues. CPP by premiums paid over the working life.


----------



## Ben5676 (Apr 9, 2020)

NickZ said:


> considered by who?
> 
> Both CPP and OAS are government programs. OAS funded by ongoing government revenues. CPP by premiums paid over the working life.



I'm asking if they are considered a qualified trust by the US. It's not OAS its CPP and RPP


----------



## byline (Dec 5, 2011)

Ben5676 said:


> I'm asking if they are considered a qualified trust by the US. It's not OAS its CPP and RPP


This webpage answers the question for CPP. As to whether CPP is taxable on U.S. tax returns, it depends on where you live:



> For Canadian Residents
> 
> If you are a US citizen or green card holder who is a resident in Canada, then the benefits are only taxable in Canada. No taxes will be due in the US. For low income pensioners who earn little or no other income, the Old Age Security is supplemented by a guaranteed income supplement, which is considered non-taxable income.
> 
> ...


I can't find anything specifically addressing Canada's Public Service Pension Plan. Here's an IRS overview.


----------

